# I Have Shanty Questions



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have decided to purchase an ice shelter. I'm not good at sitting still for very long so if there's no action I will be moving numerous times. I would like a sled type and weight is a concern. For you guys that drag them around what Shanty do you have what do you like about it what about it makes you freaking crazy? Also if you had it to do over, what would you look for in a shelter that you missed out on the first time. Thank you in advance and enjoy your evening!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Buy a clam.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Chief said:


> Buy a clam.


What model do have?


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've had 4 clams, they are good for the price.i have a Yukon thermal cover now it's nice. I had a full thermal scout 1 man it was good for a run n gun. I'm thinking about making the jump to an otter now


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a Eskimo quick flip 2 and love it. 
6yrs old no problems. Hard dragging in deep snow by hand. But it mostly gets towed by quad. 
Lots of room for two and can move and reset in minutes


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Otter quality is second to none.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

chaddy721 said:


> I've had 4 clams, they are good for the price.i have a Yukon thermal cover now it's nice. I had a full thermal scout 1 man it was good for a run n gun. I'm thinking about making the jump to an otter now


An Otter? You must be living the good life!


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol sold 2 to attempt to buy 1.its either new downriggers or a new shelter. Just young broke walleye fisherman!




kayakcrazy said:


> An Otter? You must be living the good life!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

threeten said:


> I have a Eskimo quick flip 2 and love it.
> 6yrs old no problems. Hard dragging in deep snow by hand. But it mostly gets towed by quad.
> Lots of room for two and can move and reset in minutes


I looked at an Eskimo wide one inferno. I really liked what I saw. If it wasn't for the weight concern, I would be sitting in it now. I have never pulled a shanty so I have no baseline as to what may or may not be too heavy. I'm 55 180, fairly capable.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

chaddy721 said:


> Lol sold 2 to attempt to buy 1.its either new downriggers or a new shelter. Just young broke walleye fisherman!


Isn't that the truth. Started looking at barebones shelters and it was the same old story, for another $75 you can get this, for another $50.00 oh my look I can have this, pretty soon well you know it's out of control! Usually wears the wife down to the point of her begging me to buy one, any one, just shut up about them. I know it's pathetic.....but very productive!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You can pull anything with a smitty sled. Cheep to build.

Just listed my 2 man for sale. Going to run 2 one man fish traps instead of the 2 person for me and the wife. Mostly because it's too darn hot in the 2 person for me with her in there. If I get her one of her own then she can burn as much propane as she wants lol. And she has to drag her own crap. Cut down on the snack bucket


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

fishingful said:


> You can pull anything with a smitty sled. Cheep to build.
> 
> Just listed my 2 man for sale. Going to run 2 one man fish traps instead of the 2 person for me and the wife. Mostly because it's too darn hot in the 2 person for me with her in there. If I get her one of her own then she can burn as much propane as she wants lol. And she has to drag her own crap. Cut down on the snack bucket


Thank you for the reply you clever bastard you! My wife and I are still laughing at your post.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Bought an otter. Hands down worth the money....I have the cabin it’s heavy but I built a smitty sled this year and I pull it around like it’s nothing... not to mention keeps the sled in pristine condition!!!! Get what you pay for!!!!!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

fishingful said:


> You can pull anything with a smitty sled. Cheep to build.
> 
> Just listed my 2 man for sale. Going to run 2 one man fish traps instead of the 2 person for me and the wife. Mostly because it's too darn hot in the 2 person for me with her in there. If I get her one of her own then she can burn as much propane as she wants lol. And she has to drag her own crap. Cut down on the snack bucket


Forgot to ask. With a smitty sled doesn't throw off everthing on the shelter by being raised?


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Sl


kayakcrazy said:


> Forgot to ask. With a smitty sled doesn't throw off everthing on the shelter by being raised?


ide the sled on to move slide it off to fish not to mention if there is no snow to pack down the skirt you can use the 4 pieces of the smitty sled.. if you build it right takes less than 30 seconds... I move a ton until I find fish


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ksochor said:


> Sl
> 
> ide the sled on to move slide it off to fish not to mention if there is no snow to pack down the skirt you can use the 4 pieces of the smitty sled.. if you build it right takes less than 30 seconds... I move a ton until I find fish



Thank you for your response. I considered that I just didn't know how feasible it was brought it up on top and taking the off the Smitty sled. Very clever idea using the smitty sled to hold down the flaps when there's no snow.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It's really easy. I only use mine when there is snow. Gets the shelter up above the snow. No bulldozing


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some videos. You take the shelter off the sled to fish. I have 5 bucks in skis and scrap lumber in mine.
https://www.google.com/search?q=smi...=UTF-8#scso=uid_3c9aWuOECsLajwS6zI7YBg_1:1174


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I stopped by a ski resort and asked them for a pair of old skis without bindings. Told them I was making a sled. The gave me an old pair for no cost just a thank you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the Frabill Predator series 3 man flip up sled with the bench seat... it is a royal PAIN to drag that thing out and set it up, the bench alone weighs 50 lbs. If I drag it out on the ice, set it up, and never move it, it's wonderful... serves as an excellent Basecamp to warm up in the shanty and then go out and drill holes elsewhere when you get tired of fishing inside. recently I purchased a One man clam flip up... and it's absolutely beautiful, light as a feather, even with all my gear in it ... and I did not break the bank at only $260.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pooch said:


> I stopped by a ski resort and asked them for a pair of old skis without bindings. Told them I was making a sled. The gave me an old pair for no cost just a thank you.


I tried downhill skis. Cross-country skis are better. Spray some Pam cooking spray on them


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Clam Pro one man shelter that is about 18 years old and in beautiful shape. There are many newer types and models with more bells and whistles but my Clam is mobile and easily transported. I have never been cold in it and I use only a Coleman lantern for heat and light. I am 69 years old and don"t get out as much any more but this is my go to set-up. About 3 years ago I built a Smitty Sled with the help of Fish2Win and that was a godsend. Cannot believe how much easier it is to pull sled especially thru snow. My point here is that the Smitty Sled pretty much erases the weight issue.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mobility: Buy a Flip
Warmth: Buy a Pop Up
Best Brands: Otter & Eskimo
Good, Functional Brands: Clam, Shappell, & Frabil









Mine: Clam Nanook Flip


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Billfish said:


> I have a Clam Pro one man shelter that is about 18 years old and in beautiful shape. There are many newer types and models with more bells and whistles but my Clam is mobile and easily transported. I have never been cold in it and I use only a Coleman lantern for heat and light. I am 69 years old and don"t get out as much any more but this is my go to set-up. About 3 years ago I built a Smitty Sled with the help of Fish2Win and that was a godsend. Cannot believe how much easier it is to pull sled especially thru snow. My point here is that the Smitty Sled pretty much erases the weight issue.


Billfish thank you for the info. You brought up some good points!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Mobility: Buy a Flip
> Warmth: Buy a Pop Up
> Best Brands: Otter & Eskimo
> Good, Functional Brands: Clam, Shappell, & Frabil
> ...



Look out IceBucket is in the house! Thanks for your response John. I had read negatives about the Clams but people sure seem to like them on here. Tight lines!


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

9Left said:


> I have the Frabill Predator series 3 man flip up sled with the bench seat... it is a royal PAIN to drag that thing out and set it up, the bench alone weighs 50 lbs. If I drag it out on the ice, set it up, and never move it, it's wonderful... serves as an excellent Basecamp to warm up in the shanty and then go out and drill holes elsewhere when you get tired of fishing inside. recently I purchased a One man clam flip up... and it's absolutely beautiful, light as a feather, even with all my gear in it ... and I did not break the bank at only $260.


Thanks 9left for the great comparison. Sound like you and the predator have a love, hate relationship!


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I fished out of a clam fish trap pro for 15 years before I bought my new otter cabin. Great shanties just not as high quality as the otter. I found the otter on close out at the end of the season for 35% off plus free shipping so I couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ever look at a Shappell FX100?? I bought one based on recommendations from an ogf member. I can carry and load the shanty with one arm. Very easy to pull. The sled is 44x32 and has a ton of room. When set up it is 44x85. The bench is sliding to allow for comfort. My buddy heater has never had an issue heating it to beyond hot! The fabric is 600 denier and stitched well. Some complain of the lack of features but I just added some lights and that's all I need. Some like to put on a stadium seat for comfort but I never had an issue with that.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on Shappell


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

An insulated version of the FX100 is coming out soon, someone on another site got one mis-marked in a regular FX100 box and spoke very highly of it. IMO, insulated is the only way to go anymore. It's only a few bucks and lbs more, but is very much worth it to eliminate the condensation when running a heater.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Also forgot to mention. No sliding tubes or pins the line up or fiddle with in the cold. It just flips open and it's ready to fish. When done or want to move just fold down and go! And I got mine well below 200 bucks about this time of year on sale about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a one man clam pro ive had for 20 years it works and looks like new I use it a lot and it takes a lot of abuse. If u have a smitty sled I would get an insulated one.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I too thought the FX 100 was a nice shanty. The cheapest one I could find was $375.00. I think that's way too high for that shanty.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Kayakcrazy, check your pm.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a super quick search. This is the first page without looking much for the fx100. Sure if you shop like I did, you can get it even cheaper. I purchased mine at Dundee Cabela's on sale for 175 plus they honored a 15% off on top of that. If you are not in hurry, check daily and you will find a deal no matter what one you decide to go with. Cabela's in Dundee has a good selection of shanties b most years along with Knutson's in Michigan. Mark's Bait in Ravenna locally has some too most years. Bass pro in Toledo had some or if you decide on the Shappell bass pro has it in stock with free shipping to store for 219. Highly recommend them to test drive some.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

ErieRider said:


> Just a super quick search. This is the first page without looking much for the fx100. Sure if you shop like I did, you can get it even cheaper. I purchased mine at Dundee Cabela's on sale for 175 plus they honored a 15% off on top of that. If you are not in hurry, check daily and you will find a deal no matter what one you decide to go with. Cabela's in Dundee has a good selection of shanties b most years along with Knutson's in Michigan. Mark's Bait in Ravenna locally has some too most years. Bass pro in Toledo had some or if you decide on the Shappell bass pro has it in stock with free shipping to store for 219. Highly recommend them to test drive some.



Great site! They were very reasonable on the shipping. I got the shanty and a few other things.Thank you for your help! I sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No worries! It came recommended to me and am glad I listened... Hope you feel the same


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I like how Shappell added the padded sliding seat to the FX-100. Quality zippers, fabric etc. $200 shipped to my door from Sportsmansguide. I added hyfax runners and a travel cover...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you are handy you can build your own pretty quick for nothing. Some pipe for the walls. Insulated bubble wrap over the piping. Canvas for the outside.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a 2 man Chappelle really light, I like having a floor in my shanty to keep my boots off the ice, warms up really quick.


----------



## swedish nipple (Jan 3, 2014)

I run a Shappell FX200 I love it 78 pounds and long enough to prop 1 end on the tailgate and lift the other end to load it solo (full of gear). 2 full grown men and a small child can fish it comfortably.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> I like how Shappell added the padded sliding seat to the FX-100. Quality zippers, fabric etc. $200 shipped to my door from Sportsmansguide. I added hyfax runners and a travel cover...


How old is your 100?? My seat is just carpeted wood. Still no issue with it but a pad would be nice


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

I like Frabill or Eskimo. Otter is awesome too. 

Get a flip over. Keep all you crap in the sled. Stop, flip, Fish, move... I’ve had a pop up, schapell pop up/pull, and a sled flip, and prefer the flip. 

You don’t need the insulated ones but there are benefits and draw backs 

Benefits 
Helps with wall sweating 
Keeps heat in better
After 3-4 years of use you won’t see pin holes where light comes through. Lasts longer

Negatives 
Extra weight 
Holds water in the thicker walls and takes longer to dry out


I’m getting the Frabill Bro sidestep bc I like having 2 doors and coming in from the side. It is 90lbs but I pull out a lot of weight usually and don’t have an issue. I’m also getting it because it’s insulated and I think that insulated shanties last longer because the walls are thicker.

The aegis has a couple different models and the 2110 has insulated top and is only 58 lbs.


----------

